# Electives in canada?



## doc.w3s (Jan 23, 2009)

Hey 
I'm a australian national 2nd year med student studing in National Uni. of Sci and tech. - Pakistan and will be goin to Canada in June 2009 for some personal reasons. As i will be in Canada I also want to get a chance to do an elective there. Could anyone guide me as to how I should proceed with it. I've done some research n they hardly give any electives to 2nd year students. Does anyone know where i can do a elective in Canada
Thanks 
d0c.w3s


----------

